# Our Bankrupt USPS....



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

recently i've noticed that their poor customer service have gone worst. 2 weeks ago they called me that i have to pick up a bird delivery for they are out of runners. i told them that they were supposed to deliver it door to door for that is a part of their priority service. this morning i have another box of raced birds from Winnerscupusa on their post and they called me again to pick it up. i told them again that they should deliver it to my home but i was put on hold for quite sometime that i have to hung up.

are you guys having the same issue with them?


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

everytime I order pigeons from other states they call me to go pick them up which i dont mind its better for birds, if you want to have it delivered to your house they have to keep them in the truck till they get to your house and who knows how many times the stop other places before they get to your house. They always explain that to me and ask me if i want the pigeons delivered to my house or if i was go pick them up.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

They have always given me the option. I think in the current state the USPS is in, I am thankful that we still have the ability to ship live birds in a relatively fast amount of time. That being said... I never get good customer service at the post office.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Two weeks in a row, I have shipped birds on monday, and tracked their progress online. No updates, and on thursday morning I get a call from the local PO to come pick up my birds. They were sent back from Los Angeles Airport, stating that there were no flights!!! I also found out this week, that they will not ship birds into the St Louis area. They said they were on the exception list for delivery. Get this, the zip codes with the first three numbers of 620 through 653!!! I called Fedex to see if they deliver air freight into St Louis, and they said yes!!! I am on hold rite now with the USPS customer service phone line to try and find out exactly why these zip codes are on an exception list!!!!


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a bird coming from 64501 zip. I don't see why they are telling you that. Surely if they can come out of that area they can also go in. Let's just hope we don't end up having to ship through the airlines like we used to. Now that was a real mess and a lot more expensive.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

akbird said:


> I have a bird coming from 64501 zip. I don't see why they are telling you that. Surely if they can come out of that area they can also go in. Let's just hope we don't end up having to ship through the airlines like we used to. Now that was a real mess and a lot more expensive.


I looked at the list, and I made a mistake. Here are the prefix zip codes: 620, 623, 631, 633, 634, 636, 637, 638, 639, 650, 651, 652, 653.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

They are in bad shape when I comes to getting birds shipped to me. They closed my local post office so I need to go to the distribution center to pick them up. The problem with that is if the shipment isn't updated I don't know when they get there. I have stopped already to see if they were in and there they sat on the desk. They never bothered to call. When I got home there was a slip in my mailbox like I had a registered letter to pick up. Now when I have birds shipped to me I have them write my phone number on the box with a sharpie saying to call when they get there.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I dug deep enought & long enough and got the answer. I was finally referered to the USPS shipment requirements office in St Louis, and get this... as of 3 years ago, no live shipments coming into or out of the zip codes which I listed above. Go figure!!!!


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Sad enough it's only going to get worse. There was just an article this month about how the USPS is closing more offices down and mail will be delayed even longer. You can read more about it by clicking here. Its a USA TODAY story.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Well, I dug deep enought & long enough and got the answer. I was finally referered to the USPS shipment requirements office in St Louis, and get this... as of 3 years ago, no live shipments coming into or out of the zip codes which I listed above. Go figure!!!!


that's funny Don, remember we had the same trouble last spring. funny thing is I send birds to Tylorbro last spring and received a bird from Ron Diesher just the other day, my zip code is 63361


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

It's definitely worse. Of the last three shipments I've made, none have arrived in the guaranteed time. Worse though, a friend and I bought birds together from a reputable breeder and when they arrived, all 8 were dead. Evidence points to CO2 poisoning, but we'll never know. There is no accountability. The birds were in transit less than 22 hrs.

My local PO, however, is great. They always call me when birds arrive. 

BTW, there is a form you can fill out on the AU website to make a record of problems with the PO so they can collect the data. Maybe the AU lobbyists can make a formal complaint or investigation.

http://pigeon.org/shipping_incident.php

We need an alternative to the USPS in a bad way.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

kalapati said:


> recently i've noticed that their poor customer service have gone worst. 2 weeks ago they called me that i have to pick up a bird delivery for they are out of runners. i told them that they were supposed to deliver it door to door for that is a part of their priority service. this morning i have another box of raced birds from Winnerscupusa on their post and they called me again to pick it up. i told them again that they should deliver it to my home but i was put on hold for quite sometime that i have to hung up.
> 
> are you guys having the same issue with them?
> 
> ...


When I had birds shipped to mee I was allways glad and wanted to be called to pick the birds up . I would get up at 3 AM and run right down and pick them up. i felt they were helping me by letting me pick them up. The amount of mail and delivery Is alot And shipped birds are few. Picking them up insures they do not have to wait in the box any longer then need be. We are lucky enough they ship the birds for people. and people should be glad enough to pick them up. I know I was.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

re lee said:


> When I had birds shipped to mee I was allways glad and wanted to be called to pick the birds up . I would get up at 3 AM and run right down and pick them up. i felt they were helping me by letting me pick them up. The amount of mail and delivery Is alot And shipped birds are few. Picking them up insures they do not have to wait in the box any longer then need be. We are lucky enough they ship the birds for people. and people should be glad enough to pick them up. I know I was.


I don't get up at 3:00a.m. But I am waiting by the phone around 6:00 a.m.

I also figure they are doing me a favor by calling me so that I can pick them up.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The USPS always delivers the birds to me before 11 am to my house. That being said of my last 4 bird shipments, only 1 was on time. My last bird shipment the birds arrived in bad shape and being late really took a toll on them.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

My local PO calls me as soon as they arrive, whether at 6am or after 1pm. They know me now, and call me the "bird man".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The post office isn't supposed to deliver the birds to your door. They've only done it once for me and I was incredibly surprised. They refuse to ship birds unless you put a phone number on the box for them to call when the birds get to the destination PO. That way the person can go pick up their birds.

Even if they did give me the option, I would go get them myself. I don't want non-pigeon people handling my birds anymore than necessary. Too much room for mistakes. Plus I want to get them ASAP instead of waiting until 1-2:30 when the mail runs. When my birds come in they call me as soon as they get there, which is usually about 7:30-8:00am when they open up.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

They bring them to my door before they go anywhere else for me, before 9 am sometimes, no later than 10:30am


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

If the USPS isn't the best place to ship birds, then who is the best to ship with?
And what about comparative costs?

Thanks guys!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know who else you'd ship them with.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't know who else you'd ship them with.


I was just unsure if FedEx or UPS delivered live animals is all.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know if they do. It'll be interesting to hear if anyone has shipped with another company.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

V-John said:


> I was just unsure if FedEx or UPS delivered live animals is all.


Fedex is the carrier that is contracted to the USPS.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got birds today that were shipped yesterday from Fla and MO. Now that is good! Unfortunately that doesn't happen often. When you ship you are paying to have them delivered, but like others here have said, I too would rather pick my birds up rather than wait for the PO to deliver them. The PO usually calls me at 6 AM. If I waited for them to come with our carrier they wouldn't get delivered until after 11 AM. By that time I have them here and they have been fed and watered.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm lucky I live in a small town " under 200 people " when I have a bird come in Marry calls and I walk the half block and pick them up.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> The USPS always delivers the birds to me before 11 am to my house. That being said of my last 4 bird shipments, only 1 was on time. My last bird shipment the birds arrived in bad shape and being late really took a toll on them.


Same here when I get birds sent to me for the LBR Auctions the post office always drops them off at my house. This years gonna be a pain dealing with the post office since I'm gonna be handling all the birds sent in for my clubs Great South Bay Classic. So basically from the middle of March until the middle of June I'm gonna be dealing with birds getting shipped to me a few days a week.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

my worst experience was last month. I had birds shipped to me on a tuesday and was hoping to get it the next day as I used to but since they changed it to two day ship I thought I would have them by Thursday. Come thursday the birds didn't arrive. Not only that they didn't get in on friday or saturday. When I searched the tracking number it just showed that it left La airport. Come sunday of that week which all post officee are closed. The bird arrived at a usps sorting facilty way out of my area about 25 miles out. Luckly there was a woman kind enough to give me a call in regards stating that these bird have been in the box for a long time and there don't seem to be any movement and if I would like to come get them I should right away. After looking at the shipping statments that they had given me. This is what happened. The birds left La to santa ana, from their to van nuys cali, then to another santa city back to la on saturday the nto me on SUnday. I currently have a claim to get paid in full for the purchase price paid for my bird and its in pending phase which more than likely i will get the money as I have dealt with it before.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Just Shipped a pair to San Mateo California Monday Dec 12. According to USPS Manager and on the receipt it is guaranteed to be there on Tuesday Dec 13 12:00 pm. My friend who was waiting to receive the birds contact me and said the birds did not get to him today. So I went to check the tracking number and just found out that the birds was just process at San Francisco facility Dec 13 11:07 pm. that means the birds will be sitting in the post office for another 24 hours. I hope the birds are still ok….


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

My worst experience with the post office was earlier this year when I shipped my 2 entries to the Pigeon Talk Classic one loft race. The post office refused to give me a 24hr guarantee delivery time because of the zip code they were being shipped too and then wanted to charge me an additional $10 "live bird handling fee" on top of the next day air priority shipping charge. Anyway I shipped on a Monday after work and the birds didn't arrive until Thursday around noon time. Thats was 96 hrs without food and water for ybs just a few days eating seed. I obviously shipped them too soon (22-25 days old) but never expected they would sit in the my local Post office for 48 hrs before being sent to the distribution center. Looking back in hindsight maybe I should of paid the "gotcha" $10 additional charge and my birds would of been sent on time as promised. Either way USPS seems to be the only game in town for live bird shipping that I know of so we gotta take the crappy service they give and demand refunds when they fail to deliver as promised.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had to pick the birds up at the usps office for my shipments this year.I don't mind doing it just like the others said.My last shipment though took 3 days to get here from cali.I couldn't even track it til it was delivered to my post office.They declined to give me the on time guarantee money saying that there was dry ice or something on the plane (southern california)which i found hilarious,and for the safety of the birds they kept'em off the plane til next day.

Wouldn't you think that they'd contact the shipper and ask him to hold the birds till the next day?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

could we put an apple or something for them to eat with water in it? To ship mice they have special blocks of food for the same reason.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wayne Johnson said:


> could we put an apple or something for them to eat with water in it? To ship mice they have special blocks of food for the same reason.


I give 3-4 cc of water mixed with vitamin powder per bird right before shipping just in case.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

picking up my birds at the post office is not a big deal for me if only i have the luxury of time whenever they notify me of a delivery. since i have somebody at home to receive them i'd rather have them delivered just like what they've been doing before.


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Birdman79 said:


> They declined to give me the on time guarantee money saying that there was dry ice or something on the plane (southern california)which i found hilarious,and for the safety of the birds they kept'em off the plane til next day.


I'd say they did you a favour by keeping them off then.
Dry Ice is a very difficult thing to transport & keep stable in a non specialised vehicle. (even in specialised containers)
Any leaks, if the birds were in the same compartment, would either have frozen your birds to death or poisoned them.
I work in the courier industry, and no insurance company will cover transportation of dry ice unless it is in a specifically adapted vehicle with sealed compartments. Even then the premiums are so high that unless it is a specialist company with guaranteed income from that or similar type of work then it just isnt feasable.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Quazar said:


> I'd say they did you a favour by keeping them off then.
> Dry Ice is a very difficult thing to transport & keep stable in a non specialised vehicle. (even in specialised containers)
> Any leaks, if the birds were in the same compartment, would either have frozen your birds to death or poisoned them.
> I work in the courier industry, and no insurance company will cover transportation of dry ice unless it is in a specifically adapted vehicle with sealed compartments. Even then the premiums are so high that unless it is a specialist company with guaranteed income from that or similar type of work then it just isnt feasable.


I understand that,but i've never heard of having dry ice in a 60 degree weather thou.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Birdman79 said:


> I understand that,but i've never heard of having dry ice in a 60 degree weather thou.


Dry ice is used in various industries for all sorts of things, but invariably always seems to be needed more in hot weather. 
Obviously it is packed in thermal containers for transportation, but still risky should one be accidentally damaged during loading.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

What to Cold to ship Pigeon USPS ??


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

rx9s said:


> What to Cold to ship Pigeon USPS ??


I ran into this problem over a year ago. If there is dry ice on the cargo plane, they will not ship any live animals. Besides its temperature being brutally cold,(109 degrees below zero F), CO2 gas would suffocate a living creature if there is enough concentration of it in the cargo hold area. But get this, liquid nitrogen is -320 degrees below zero F.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I believe fleezing Agar may abe a way to get water to them. It will take a while for it to melt then they can eat it and get the moisture content out of it. I wonder what is in the water gel for lizards?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Get this! I shipped 3 birds to 3 different people. Two on monday, 1 on tuesday. They went to Kansas, Nebraska, & Missouri. The USPS tracking is just showing that they have left here in Porterville, CA. I have called the regional office which makes the air reservations, and they know nothing. I called an agent at LAX, and they are supposed to call me back. I cannot believe the nightmare experiences I have had shipping in the last 3 weeks. Congress needs to contract out the USPS to UPS or FEDEX, and clean this mess up. I am so pissed!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I called every body yesterday, don't know if they are playing stupid or if they really are. As far as I can find out they are not where you dropped them off, but past that who knows. On a good note I sent 2 birds to Texas on Tuesday and they were there Wednesday...go figure.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I called every body yesterday, don't know if they are playing stupid or if they really are. As far as I can find out they are not where you dropped them off, but past that who knows. On a good note I sent 2 birds to Texas on Tuesday and they were there Wednesday...go figure.
> Dave


I am thinking that the problem lies at the LAX facility, where they dispatch the birds to the correct flight.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I called them and they said they can only put so many live animals on one flight, and that they don't even know if they have the bird or not. I think that by now this bird should be on the top of the list. GRRR
Dave


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

OK,so i was supposed to receive a shipment today,called USPS from where they were shipped ,and the lady said that it takes two days now to ship birds.

I told her that i paid for express shipping and the tracking number guaranteed it by today at noon.She said that i won't get express shipping even though i paid for it.What kind of BS is this?There was no dry ice excuse this time.

If they knew that the birds won't make it the second day then they shouldn't charge for express shipping.Total ripoff!!!!.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Birdman79 said:


> OK,so i was supposed to receive a shipment today,called USPS from where they were shipped ,and the lady said that it takes two days now to ship birds.
> 
> I told her that i paid for express shipping and the tracking number guaranteed it by today at noon.She said that i won't get express shipping even though i paid for it.What kind of BS is this?There was no dry ice excuse this time.
> 
> If they knew that the birds won't make it the second day then they shouldn't charge for express shipping.Total ripoff!!!!.


Well you can live with it OR keep on complaining and discover over night that all of a sudden you can only ship from April through June and September and October.

The squeaky wheel no longer gets the grease. Now a days it gets replaced. Your "limited service" can be replaced with none at all.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the problem: if the USPS discontinues to ship live animals, how could one ship them, unless you live near a large airport, and book the birds yourself with a cargo airline.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Exactly!!! a ripoff.They know that they're the only one that provide the service,so they dictate it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Bring your receipt in when you get the birds in and ask for a refund....I've gotten birds 4 times, 3 of them were late I got my refunds


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Bring your receipt in when you get the birds in and ask for a refund....I've gotten birds 4 times, 3 of them were late I got my refunds


We tried the last time,we were told that there was dry ice on the plane,and that the post office has the right to hold the birds when not deemed safe to ship.

I remember a couple of years ago,i was receiving birds from Maine,the guy shipping the birds called and said that the post office was not shipping birds due to dry ice on the plane,and that he'd try another day.I called that post office out of curiosity the same day,and was told the same.

So i wondered,how come the birds weren't refused to get shipped the last time if there was dry ice on the plane?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I had another USPS story unfold this week. I shipped a bird to Louisiana on tuesday, and it was not delivered until saturday morning! The bird is OK, thankfully, it is not the hot time of the year.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

We need to be making incident reports with the AU so they can get their high paid lobbyists to work for us! Www.pigeon.org


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> We need to be making incident reports with the AU so they can get their high paid lobbyists to work for us! Www.pigeon.org


Thank goodness the regional USPS people I work with are great. When I have a problem, they contact the different sort facilities and try to locate where the birds are. I have learned that the problem lies at the LAX ICS department. They don't give a hoot what happens, but tomorrow I am contacting the regional office and ask them who I need to contact to voice my compaint against the shoddy service at the LAX facility.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Postal service downsizing plan cuts 35,000 jobs*

.

i wonder what will be the effect on our bird shipments once they implemented this cost cutting plan.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46501840/ns/business-us_business/

Postal service downsizing plan cuts 35,000 jobs

The U.S. Postal Service announced plans on Thursday to close or consolidate 223 mail processing centers and eliminate up to 35,000 jobs as part of its strategy to cut costs by reducing its network of facilities. 

The Postal Service has been losing billions of dollars each year as email chips away at mail volumes and as it faces massive annual payments to the federal government.

Postal officials said in September they would study more than 250 of the 461 processing sites for possible consolidation with other facilities as part of a series of cost-cutting steps. They also announced plans to end next-day delivery to cut back on overnight work.

Postmaster General Patrick Donahoe has said the agency needs to reduce $20 billion in annual costs by 2015. Moving processing away from the 223 centers would reduce operating costs by $2.6 billion annually, according to the Postal Service's website.

That includes eliminating as many as 30,000 full-time jobs and 5,000 non-career positions, USPS spokesman Sue Brennan said. The agency has gotten rid of about 140,000 jobs in the last five years, mainly through attrition, but still had about 650,000 workers at the end of 2011, according to its first-quarter financial statement.........






kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm





.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i just shipped 2 birds, , yesterday  i sold , the person who bought them just called to let me know that the post office lost the birds, some how the bottom of box got wet and when the carrier lifted the box up the bottom fell off. now im out $260 plus the 49 shipping . they told me to put a claim in , but they would only pay $100. and the birds were prisoner breeders and were never let out . so no way they would come back to me .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jamax99 said:


> i just shipped 2 birds, , yesterday i sold , the person who bought them just called to let me know that the post office lost the birds, some how the bottom of box got wet and when the carrier lifted the box up the bottom fell off. now im out $260 plus the 49 shipping . they told me to put a claim in , but they would only pay $100. and the birds were prisoner breeders and were never let out . so no way they would come back to me .


That is a disaster!... who would they fly back to.?

always, always tape and double tape the bottom of the box!


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

one was dr mike browns , sion , which i paid $300 for but was third owner, the other is someone out of boston , , whos bird is a hall of fame bird i paid $400 for , i was helping someone whos kid just got started , and only charged him $260 for the pair. i sent them an email to look out for them , but from louisana long trip. i used a box that was shipped to me , not sure if the bottom was taped .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonder how the box got wet, you didn't put water in it? Sky lake sions are good birds it could make it home.
Dave


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

no water , the post office said that they think there was alot of urine in the box . told them they were crazy , the birds were in box 22 hours . when the man i shipped them to looked at box ,it was damp. the hen was an sky lake sion 09 , i think # 193 have to check "silver '


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

band #'S AU 09 SKY 0673 , she was out of ''sky and Gorgeous. hope she can make it back there. the cock was 2010 -nwc- 529 out of 1st Au hall of fame 2007 IF A 8339 HIGHEST CATEGORY 150-200 LOFTS . from boston area .


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

That sucks, I hope I don't have these problems over the next few months with the hundreds of birds that are going to be shipped to me for my clubs races.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i think what happened was that there was no tape on bottom, can't remember , and box somhow got alittle wet , and 2 older birds which were on big size , '' shipping cost was $49 . might have put alot of weight , so when he grabbed the handle it came apart. and of coarse i had no insurance on it. i am putting in a clam tommrorow , not sure how that works .


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

Our bankrupt USPS ? My post office has 5 parking spaces. One is a handicap and the other is often taken by a special mail truck. Today I parked where the mail truck is usually parked. There was glass in the space because someone had vandalized the truck by breaking the side window. I Thought the postmaster didn't know there was still glass on the pavement ( most of the glass was off the lot on grass) so I mentioned it to him. His answer.. yes I called it in they are sending someone out to sweep. They are running late. I offered to sweep so no one would get a flat. It would have taken 30 seconds. Answer no they are not allowed to, union orders.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i was at post office in my town other day there was , aline out the door , and one person at counter . and she was doing a passport , 2 other people were behind her talking about the yankess and , putting letters in slots. .2 people walked out , i was about to be the third .but held my breath . its like they will not do the others job . crazy . if fed-x or ups . started some kind of stamp . they would have no customers.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> i was at post office in my town other day there was , aline out the door , and one person at counter . and she was doing a passport , 2 other people were behind her talking about the yankess and , putting letters in slots. .2 people walked out , i was about to be the third .but held my breath . its like they will not do the others job . crazy . if fed-x or ups . started some kind of stamp . they would have no customers.


Same thing here the last few times I've gone to mail out bands. Long lines and only one person working and others just standing around doing nothing. Then the woman asked me what was in the envelops and I told her pigeon bands and went on to tell her there should be 300 to 400 pigeons being shipped in over the next few months and she was like disgusted.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

there motto there less work more people . .i have a friend who worked there , and he told me straght out , he got lazy working there , all about the uinon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Our post office has 3 parking places in front (all handicapped), and 5 on the side, of which 2 are handicapped. Only 3 places for other people to park. I asked them if they were expecting a rush of handicapped people to come down all at the same time. So people have to park across the way at the liquor store. I think it's probably handy, as when you are done in the P.O., you usually feel like a drink, so can just pop in and buy something before getting in your car. Probably good for the liquor stores business.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Same here. Mike Brown sent be 21 birds from Chico, CA at 10:30 AM last Monday. The post office called me and I had them in hand by 11:00 AM Tuesday. I was pleased with the service


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

So I'm just getting startted in the hobby. After reading all these posts about shipping problems I am concerned about having birds shipped. I don't know of any fanciers near me, so I will most likely need to get birds shipped, but I don't want to put them in danger.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This hole thing could of been avoided with some simple common sense, so lets not freak out over shipping birds in general.
ALWAYS...ALWAYS...SENDER OF BIRDS... TAPE THE BOTTOM OF THE BOX WELL!!!!!


----------

